# Wegpunkte im 7GB markiert



## Trekki (13. Februar 2015)

Heute im 7Gb ist mir aufgefallen, dass ganz viele (alle?) Wegweiser aus Stein markiert worden sind.
So etwa




Die meisten mit dem rosa Kreis, einer mit dem grünen Kreuz ist mir auch vor die Linse gekommen.
Weiss jemand von Euch, was das soll?
Vandalismus würde ich mal ausschliessen, diese Markierungen habe ich auf der ganzen Strecke von Köwi bis hinter Vinxel gesehen.

-trekki


----------



## aceofspades (13. Februar 2015)

Falls wir Glück haben heisst das :  Gesperrt für militante Fußgänger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (13. Februar 2015)

Hi John,
haben wir auch im alten Jahr bereits gesehen.

 Fürchte, sie fangen mit den Vorbereitungen der Ausschilderung des unseligen Wegeplanes an  ...

Grüße


----------



## Wolfobert (13. Februar 2015)

OffTopic: Was mir auffällt: Auf Deinen Fotos liegt kein Schnee, bei mir liegen geschätzte 40 cm


----------



## sun909 (13. Februar 2015)

Sind zu Karneval 10' C in Bonn, da ist nix mehr mit Schnee...


----------



## surftigresa (13. Februar 2015)

Das waren bestimmt Ausserirdische!


----------



## Denkpause (13. Februar 2015)

hallo zusammen, da werden tatsächlich neue ausschilderungen vorbereitet. in die steine werden kreisrunde platten mit dem text eingesetzt. stand im general anzeiger. am ölberg sieht man schon die vorbereitungen. ich glaube, dass das unabhängig vom wegeplan geschieht.
ulrich


----------



## Trekki (13. Februar 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis. Hier ist der GA Artikel vom 16.1.2015:
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...ngebirge-wird-beschildert-article1538587.html
Der Wegeplan hat schon etwas damit zu tuen.

Ich fahre mal zu dem im Artikel beschriebenen Stein. Mal sehen, wie die das mit der schon bestehenden Schrift gelöst haben.


----------



## sun909 (13. Februar 2015)

Na, dann werden einige Wanderer demnächst schwer schlucken, wenn sie mitkriegen, dass sie auch nicht mehr auf allen Wegen erwünscht sind 

Schön, dass anscheinend auch die frischen Rheinsteig-Schildchen abmontiert werden und der ganze Spass Schlappe 200.000€(!) kostet... Wahnsinn, was da wieder für eine Kohle rausgehauen wird. Wenigstens für eine lokale Firma.

Grüsse


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Februar 2015)

Was für ein quatsch, wenn ich schon die ersten Sätze lese könnt ich schon auf schliessen klicken.
Als ob im7GB Massen von Menschen umherirren und irgendwann den Hungertod sterben weils nicht gut ausgeschildert war. Wahrscheinlich ist der Schwager eines Ratsmitgliedes der Mann an der Bohrmaschine !

Das wir alles sone scheinheilige Sch...e wie bei uns im Nationalpark Eifel.
Alle raus aus dem Wald, im Gegenzug kommt der dicke Harvester von de Bämmese und verdichtet Böden so derart das dort nirgends mehr ein Baum wächst. Aber den Urwald von Morgen züchten wollen, mit Laubbestand, is kla ! Besucherzahlen schiessen unter die Decke, is ja aber alles nur dem Naturschutz zuliebe wa ! Scheinheilig ! Geht immer nur ums Geld ! Ihr werdets sehen im 7GB wird das genauso kommen, ist erst das Wegekonzept duch und alles neu markiert kommt die nächste Massnahme, alles nur um das 7GB dem geneigten Touristen besser verkaufen zu können. Aber alles nur dem Naturschutz zu liebe


----------



## Enrgy (15. Februar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wenigstens für eine lokale Firma...




hä? neu-isenburg liegt südlich von frankfurt, nix lokal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (15. Februar 2015)

In Zeiten europaweiter Ausschreibungen ist das quasi lokal


----------



## Trekki (15. Februar 2015)

Jetzt fängst Du aber an Ausreden zu suchen ...


----------



## Redfraggle (15. Februar 2015)

Da gebe ich dem Hubert absolut  Recht!


----------



## Trekki (21. Februar 2015)

Hier der nächste Arbeitsschritt


----------



## GB5 (21. Februar 2015)

Ja sind mir Freitag auch schon aufgefallen....
Dann kommen ja bald die Wegweiser rein


----------



## Trekki (21. Februar 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wie die das mit der schon bestehenden Schrift gelöst haben.


Die Frage scheint ja hier geklärt zu sein: da ist einfach irgend etwas drüber geschmiert worden.





Ich frage mich jedoch, wie viele Frostperioden das halten soll. Aber für knapp 800€ (200.000€/260 Steine) werden die schon ein Wundermittel nutzen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (21. Februar 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich frage mich jedoch, wie viele Frostperioden das halten soll. Aber für knapp 800€ (200.000€/260 Steine) werden die schon ein Wundermittel nutzen können.



ich seh schon die schlagzeile "stein zerbricht unter rastendem wanderer"...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2015)

Da kommt dann nächstes Jahr die Sanierungsfirma, irgendwo muss das Geld ja hin !


----------



## bondibeach (22. Februar 2015)

800€ für eine Kernbohrung, Mauerwerkskleber für Naturstein und 2 Schilder?


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2015)

Na, da musste wohl ein freundlicher Parteikollege und Unternehmer kernsaniert werden.  Wenn das noch nicht reicht, wird irgendwo noch ein Landratspöstchen vom Himmel fallen.


----------



## rallleb (23. Februar 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Da kommt dann nächstes Jahr die Sanierungsfirma, irgendwo muss das Geld ja hin !



Na, besser alswie nach Griechenland


----------



## nxt (24. Februar 2015)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Erst mal den alten Schriftzug entfernen, sich Zeit lassen, Löcher erschaffen die den Stein kaputt machen, wieder sich Zeit lassen und dann irgendwann neue Wegbeschreibungssteinplatten einsetzten? Was passiert den mit den Tourristen die jetzt auf so Blankosteine treffen? Da wird es auch sicher keine Lieferengpässe geben für individuell beschriftete Steine...
Ach das ist einfach so eine verrückte Geschichte. Diese neuen Fahrradwegschilder (Rot umrandet mit Pfeilen auf weißem Grund) fand ich schon verrückt, aber das...


----------



## Trekki (24. Februar 2015)

nein.
1) der existierende Stein wird mit rosa Farbe besprüht
2) Schrift abdecken + Löcher bohren
3) neue Beschreibung einsetzen

In der Zeit 1 -> 2 ist die Beschriftung noch lesbar.
In der Zeit von 2 -> 3 steht dort ein Blankostein mit Löchern herum.


----------



## sibu (26. Februar 2015)

Damit sich nicht zu viele Wanderer verlaufen, wird das ganze ja im Winter angefangen. 

Die rot-weißen Radwegschilder im Siebengebirge gehören zu den im Rahmen des Knotenpunktsystem neu ausgeschilderten Radwegen.


----------



## nxt (27. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Infos!
Oh, da habe ich mich etwas ungenau ausgedrückt. Die neuen Schilder sind eher Quadratisch, nur mit einem Fahrrad und einem Pfeil für die zu fahrrende Richtung beschriftet. Diese Knotenpunktschilder gibt es ja schon was länger, meine ich zumindest.


----------



## sibu (27. Februar 2015)

nxt schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos!
> Oh, da habe ich mich etwas ungenau ausgedrückt. Die neuen Schilder sind eher Quadratisch, nur mit einem Fahrrad und einem Pfeil für die zu fahrrende Richtung beschriftet. Diese Knotenpunktschilder gibt es ja schon was länger, meine ich zumindest.


Ne, passt schon: Zwischen den Hauptwegweisern steht an Abzweigungen, an denen nur andere Wege den Radweg kreuzen, diese Zwischenwegweiser, so zum Beispiel an der Frühmesseiche (Stellweg Richtung Norden), oder im Mucher Wiesental an der Mäckihütte (derzeit umgekippt).

Die Rheinland-Pfälzer haben das ganze dann in grün:





Edit: Die Grünlinge stehen auch in NRW, z.B. dort wo der Rheinland-Pfalz-Rundweg durchs Siebengebirge geht (Stellweg bis Kreuzung Servatius). Am selben Mast sind dann auch noch rote Schilder, damit sich jeder zurechtfindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (7. März 2015)

Heute habe ich noch zwei Arbeitsschritte entdeckt



Der Stein wird aus dem Boden geholt, dann kommt das Loch rein und wieder in den Boden eingelassen.


----------



## nxt (16. März 2015)

Kleine Mammutaufgabe wenn das mit den 10-15 Arbeitsschritten stimmt. Ist jetzt die zweite Woche, bei der ich an meinem Lieblingsblankostein vorbeifahre. Gott sei dank kenne ich mich an der Stelle im Wald aus...  . Außerdem kam jetzt einer der Ergänzungssteine hinzu, natürlich Blanko. Und einige Bäume wurden jetzt mit roten und gelben "wegweisenden" Dreiecken versehen. Weiß jemand, ob das auch zum Wegekonzept gehört? Vielleicht zu dieser Wanderwegempfehlung, wie im Bericht des GA beschrieben?


----------



## Trekki (19. März 2015)

Nachtrag: die Steine werden nicht an Ort und Stelle bearbeitet (so wie das Foto von oben andeutet) sondern auch über die Trails zum Werkstattwagen geschleppt.
Beispiel: Breiberge. Erst dachte ich, da war ein unfähiger Radfahrer unterwegs gewesen und hat eine lange Bremsspur hinterlassen. Nach 20m wurde ich unsicher, nach 200m musste eine andere Begründung her. Nach ca. 1km habe ich es gesehen: dort haben 2 Arbeiter den Stein in die Erde eingelassen.


----------



## Enrgy (19. März 2015)

je länger die den schleppen, desto leichter wird er


----------



## sibu (23. März 2015)

Info aus einem General-Anzeiger Artikel: Bis Ende März sollen alle Schilder in den Steinen sein. Anschließend werden noch die Wege an jeder Kreuzung nach ihrer Nutzungsart markiert: Rot für Wanderweg, Gelb für Radweg (mit Farbe auf Bäumen, etc.). 

Die Reitwege werden mit einem Hufeisen-Symbol versehen (stehen z.T. schon).


----------



## Enrgy (23. März 2015)

hihi, hab gelesen "die reitwege werden mit einem HAUFEN-symbol versehen"...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. März 2015)

Farbmarkierung nach Nutzungsarten? *Schluck* Die meinen das doch nicht ernst, oder?


----------



## sun909 (23. März 2015)

Ja,
wir kriegen demnächst einen gelben Mond auf die Brust, am besten mit Nummer, damit auch jeder petzen kann (s. Terra-X- Beitrag ZDF).

Ironiemodus aus...

Grüsse


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. März 2015)

... petzen ist ja noch die milde Variante; denke da eher an die selbsternannten Blockwart-Hilfssheriffs, denen ja jetzt schon der Wald gehört und die uns dann vielleicht mit noch stärker geschwellter (Hühner)Brust sowie erhobenem Wanderstock entgegentreten werden; von den Diskussionen und Kommentaren ganz zu schweigen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (23. März 2015)

Den Tischi hat so einer schon mal vom Rad geholt indem der Blockwart ihn in den Lenker gegriffen hat. Das gab einen sauberen Abgang über den Lenker ins Laub (nichts passiert). Ui ui, die waren danach ganz schön aufgeregt.


----------



## sibu (24. März 2015)

Es bleiben dann noch die Wege, wo sogar die selbst ernannten Hilfssheriffs ausgesperrt sind ...


----------



## Schildbürger (26. März 2015)

Kann man da nicht selber mit ein bisschen Farbe nachhelfen? 
Welche Farbe ist den für Fahrradfahrer vorgesehen?
Achtung Ironie!


----------



## sun909 (26. März 2015)

Gelb...

Du denkst an eine Guerilla-Aktion?

Man könnte auch Regenbogenfarben verteilen, das würde zu endgültiger Verwirrung führen


----------



## Trekki (26. März 2015)

Ich werde morgen mal nach einem farbigen Exemplar ausschau halten


----------



## sibu (7. April 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen mal nach einem farbigen Exemplar ausschau halten


Inzwischen ist der nördliche Teil des betroffenen Gebiets (Stadt Königswinter?) komplett entsprechend rot und/oder gelb markiert. Südlich des Ohbachs fehlen die Markierungen (noch?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (21. Mai 2015)

Inzwischen sind die Markierungen bis zur Landesgrenze voran gekommen:




Wandern (rot), Fahrrad fahren (gelb) und Reiten (blau) sind an dieser Stelle erlaubt.


----------



## sibu (26. Mai 2015)

Ich habe neulich eine neue Art der Wegemarkierung entdeckt. Auf einem alten Verbindungsweg gab es neue Treckerspuren, und ich dachte "Prima, da geht es jetzt etwas schneller durch". Nach ein paar Metern lagen zwei Bäume quer:





Etwas später lagen sie der Länge nach, aber nicht durch Sturm umgeblasen, sondern zielgerichtet gefällt:





Neben Stämmen kamen Kronen dazu:





Und dann kam es über mehrer hundert Meter knüppel-(äh baumstamm-)dicke: Stämme und Kronen diagonal über den Weg gefällt:





Wer da durch will, darf sein Rad schultern und dann wird es wahrscheinlich noch schwer.

Passend dazu am Sonntag auf einem Trail im nördlicheren Teil des Siebengebirges kam mir auf einem relativ breiten, aber unmakrierten Weg ein Fußgänger entgegen: "Sie wissen, das sie hier nicht Radfahren dürfen" - "Sie dürfen hier auch nicht spazeren gehen" Er zeigt auf ein kleines Abzeichen: "Ich bin ehrenamtlichern Landschaftspfleger und kontrolliere die Wege".


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2015)

sibu schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrenamtlichern Landschaftspfleger und kontrolliere die Wege



Ach her jeh ... gib nem Deutschen einen Posten !


----------

